# New to live aquatic plants



## flip dskript (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to convert my 20 Gal Long from plastic plants to live plants. As a newbie hobbyist, what should I start out with? I have had my tank running over a month, with nine (9) fish in them, all listed in my signature. Is it ok to plant new plants with fish in them already?

Please help a newbie out.

Much appreciated!


Flip


----------



## flip dskript (Dec 19, 2012)

*Added one Anubias minima plant today*

I added a piece of driftwood and one (1) Anubias Plant today. I boiled the driftwood before placing it in the tank.

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf-2PzcKnrU&feature=youtu.be

[yt]rf-2PzcKnrU[/yt]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Adding plants to a fish-in tank is fine. The only caveat is to watch for and remove plants that don't make it as their decay can cause an ammonia spike. Poke unsprouted bulbs and remove them if they get squishy or fuzzy.

Anubias is a great low-light plants. Unless you've upgraded your lighting, stick to the low-light list. Anacharis, elodea, hornwort, java fen, java moss are all good. There are others.


----------

